# best rain jacket with hood?



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

ok folks whats up with all these cycling rain jackets w/ no hoods? how the hell do you keep the rain from running down your back? i'm ready to pull the trigger on an endura luminite jacket but the lack of a hood is stopping me. maybe being the noob cyclist i just havent stumbled across the answer. the ideal jacket im looking for will have at least a hood, pit vents, lots of reflective material, waterproof, and not a hideous color/pattern. thanks for the help


----------



## Rack Man (Nov 18, 2010)

Check out "Showers Pass" jackets.....awesome rain gear and I believe almost their entire line has velcro on the neck for attaching the optional hood....



DR


----------



## redfox1939 (Sep 16, 2012)

I've been looking at those, very nice. I definitely don't want something cheap. With stuff like this, you always get what you pay for. I don't mind spending a little more if it means getting something made better. I've also been looking for a waterproof backpack, since I really don't want my $100+ textbooks getting soggy.

Most cycling jackets nowadays appear to not have a hood, but you can buy a detachable hood seperately - like the Shower's Pass one.

*Sedona Hiking Guide* Hiking Preparedness + Energy Supply + Apparel & Gear


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

The BEST?

Gore Fusion GT AS


----------



## willzager (Oct 20, 2011)

I have a Swrve Milwaukee jacket. definitely would recommend.

swrve - Sweaters and Jackets


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

hey guys, thanks for the replies. now at least i have some options


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Endura MT500


----------



## baymoe (Jul 23, 2011)

If you can find any vendor with remaining stock, I'd recommend this one. Bought it a few months back on Steepandcheap for $40. Hood, taped seams, waterproof zippers, highly breathable, pit zips, 3-layer laminated fabric. Great length for the Large size that I got, sleeves are long, rear panel is also long enough to be worn cycling.

Wore it out fishing knowing that a storm would be rolling in, and I stayed dry. My pants on the other hand, soaked....

*Ansai Pike Jacket*
Amazon.com: Ansai Sportswear Pike Jacket - Men's: Clothing


----------



## Jimi Chan (Oct 6, 2012)

I have a Ground Effect (New Zealand) hoodless jacket that fits around my neck nicely. I wear a gore-tex cover over my helmet. Wearing a hood cycling sounds crazy to me. You will never get great visibility. You will never stay dry when exercising anyway.


----------



## wfo922 (Dec 14, 2009)

I've been wearing a endura mt500 with hood for te past few seasons and have been happy with it. Mavic makes a few jackets that look promising.


----------

